# [d20 modern - Friday the 13th] Do *you* have what it takes to be a camp counsler?



## Angelsboi (Nov 21, 2002)

If so, welcome aboard!!  I know you have heard stories about 'Camp Blood' but they aren't true!  Just Urban Legends try to tell their precious kids so they wont leave them home alone.  Sure, we have had some kids get killed but they started teasing the bears in the woods (what few bears there are at Camp Crystal Lake).

We are hiring 6 to 7 counslers with a head counsler.  So if you could send your resumes, we hope to see you at Camp!!

*Dont expect to live long as this is a horror d20 modern game and lots of sex, drugs and blood to be had.  This will not be played here.  Leave resumes (Character sheets) here and as soon as i have 6 to 7 with a head counsler, i will post where we are playing.

4d6, reroll 1s, drop the lowest.  1st level.   *


----------



## garyh (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm interested.  I'll get a camp counselor up probably sometime today.


----------



## garyh (Nov 21, 2002)

Say, what age are these counselors?  High school?


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 21, 2002)

ummm yeah.  As most kids in Friday the 13th are High School or college age.  You never see a camp counsler over the age of 25


----------



## garyh (Nov 21, 2002)

Angelsboi said:
			
		

> *ummm yeah.  As most kids in Friday the 13th are High School or college age.  You never see a camp counsler over the age of 25 *




Cool.  Don't recall if I've ever actually seen a Friday the 13th all the way through.

Well, I'm going to go with high school age, entering senior year in the fall.

EDIT:  I'll be stating up a male Fast Hero, captain of the high school basketball team, either athlete or student occupation.  I'll get him up probably late tonight Pacific time, or tomorrow evening.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm gonna play a girl with big : ) 3 and loose morals- I'll probably call her Jamie Lee - and laugh maniacally when she is slaughtered (or not)

ps I once had a NPC named Mik Elmyers and none of the PCs worked out that he was the serial killer they were hunting MWHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 22, 2002)

Heh i have to see this ...


----------



## Luddite (Nov 22, 2002)

I have in mind playing the Teen-age Nihilist.  
Raymond Fell.  Son of a Marine Colonel who has been moved around alot.  He has been sent to Camp, because his mother thought it would be a good place for him to "meet friends."  A bright kid with little respect for athority.

most likely smart Hero.  I will get some stats later today.

-The Luddite


----------



## garyh (Nov 23, 2002)

I'll be posting my PC tomorrow afternoon.  Don't worry, I haven't forgotten - I just have homework!!


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2002)

Looks like it's time for Meagan Freedland, Fast Hero. Spooky Goth/Black Metal girl who's all about Horror Movies,quoting Lovecraft and teaching the kids to worship Satan. Ok, so she's a lot of talk, but she tries really hard to be creepy...
I'll post her later today.


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 24, 2002)

this may be one of the best Fridays yet.  And if you survive, you can come back in the sequel!


----------



## garyh (Nov 24, 2002)

Holy *Something Unfit for Eric's Grandma*!!

I just rolled up stats:  17, 17, 16, 16, 14, 9.

I don't think I've ever been that lucky before in my life!!

Of course, this means my PC will be the first to die.   

PC to come soon...


----------



## garyh (Nov 24, 2002)

*...and at shooting guard...*

*Lamar Watson*

*Male Human Fast Hero 1*: HD 1d8+3; hp 11; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 30ft; AC 16 (+3 Class, +3 Dex); Melee non-lethal punch, +4 (1d6+3/crit 20/x2); Ranged +3, none; Reputation 0; AL: Chaos; Action Points 5; SV Fort +3, Ref +4, Will -1; Str 17, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 9, Cha 16.

*Skills (total/ranks):* Balance (8/4), Drive (8/4), Jump (7/4), Knowledge (Current Events) (4/2), Knowledge (Popular Culture) (4/2), Knowledge (Streetwise) (6/4), Profession (3/4), Sleight of Hand (7/4).

*Feats:* Dodge, Run.

*Occupation Features:*

_Athlete_
Skills:  Balance*, Drive*, Jump.
Bonus Feat:  Brawl.
Wealth Bonus Increase: +1

*Class Features:*

Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Talent (Fast): Evasion.

*Possessions:* Day pack, basketball, team windbreaker, disposable camera, standard flashlight, first-aid kit.

*Wealth:*  +7 (+5 roll, +1 occupation, +1 Profession)

Capacity:  86 lbs./173 lbs./260 lbs.

*Description:*  6'4", 200 lbs.  Age 17.  Black hair, brown eyes.  Could make a pretty good Kobe Bryant impersonator.

*History:* After an outstanding junior season, Lamar is already being recruited by premier NCAA basketball programs throughout the country.  He enjoys the attention, but is determined to wow the scouts enough this upcoming senior year to get a ticket straight to the NBA.  He certainly seems to have the "tools" to play in the big show, but his individualistic playing style shows a lack of maturity, and scouts are dubious about Lamar's ability to be a part of a team and mesh with a system that doesn't revolve around him.  This cockiness carries over to the rest of Lamar's life, but off the court it becomes an asset for him, and he's got a natural way with people.  In the end, Lamar's a good kid, even if he's got his head in the clouds and he's a bit full of himself sometimes.


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 24, 2002)

she may or may not be the first to go =)


----------



## garyh (Nov 25, 2002)

Well, if no one else posts a PC, Lamar _will_ be first to go!!


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 26, 2002)

i know ...


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2002)

On the bright side, Lamar will be the _last_ to go, too.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 26, 2002)

sorry guys I promise that Jamie Lee Hooker, Charismatic Cheerleader with big 8)3 will be posted tonight


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 26, 2002)

thats two ...


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 26, 2002)

Hmm I'm thinking of making a goody two shoes kinda character, almost nerd like. Only thing is, is that the guy isn't what you would call a nerd, just well rounded. He joined the boyscouts at an early age and so he is considered somewhat of a rules geek. He doesnt break them unless absolutely necessary. He has some minor weapon training, but very little at that (from boyscouts) as well as others, but for the most part he hides behind his goody two shoes ability. Since he isn't bad looking at all, and since he is a virgin, it has almost become a competition for girls to see who can "deflower" him.

I imagine him lasting till the end, then dying to save someone elses life. Probably some ho that stopped turnin tricks *ahem*. Probably the same ho that deflowers him.


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 26, 2002)

stat him up if you want.  That will make 3 ...


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 26, 2002)

So what are the restrictions on being a camp counselour. I'm thinking of buying a rugar service six, unless you dont want me to have it at all. I would be more than happy to turn in any firearms to the head office to be placed under lock and key if you wish. Or if neccessary he'll leave them at home.

BTW I always do this when I start looking at classes. I'm thinking of my guys as the business kinda guy. He is always at meetings negotiating for his small (very small at that) local business. In the future he hopes his business to become a good size conglomerate, but for now he will simply own his "Pizza Side". After all everything is better this side of the pizza.

Aaron Diceland

Male Human Dedicated Hero 1: HD 1d6+2; hp 8; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 30ft; AC 14 (+1 Class, +3 Dex); Melee non-lethal punch, +1(1d2+1/crit 20/x2); Ranged +3 ( rugar service-six) or +4 (2d6 glock 20); Reputation +1; AL: Law; Action Points 5; SV Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +5; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 16.

Skills (total/ranks): Bluff (7/4), Diplomacy (7/4), Knowledge (Business) (7/4),profession (9/4), Listen (8(9)/4), Spot (8(9)/4), Treat Injury (8/4), Sense Motive (8/4)

Feats: Windfall, personal firearms.

Occupation Features:

Entrepeneur
Skills: Bluff, Diplomacy
Reputation Increase; +1
Wealth Bonus Increase: +4

Class Features:

Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Talent (Insightful): Aware (add base will save to spot and listen for being suprised)


Wealth bonus:

Possessions (cost is under wealth bonus): Coat, Parka, Overcoat, Brief Case, Daypack, Business Clothes x4, Casual x5, Digital Camera, Printer, License (for glock 20 and rugar service six), rugar service six (in main office or at home), Drivers license (et all)

Possesions (cost is 15 or more, or above wealth bonus): notebook computer w/ 1 upgrade (-3),  glock 20(-2), Jaguar XJS (-8)



Wealth: +2 (+7 roll, +4 occupation, +1 Profession, +3 windfall, -2 glock 20, -3 notebook computer, -8 BMW M3 )

Capacity: 43 lbs./86 lbs./130lbs.

Description: 6'7'' Bown Hair, green eyes (with one odd speck of brown on the bottom of the left eye), has a scar from a childhood accident on his chest. Tall and imposing but slightly lanky. His confidence in his own abilities borders on arrogant.

Throughout highschool, Aaron took many a business and public speaking class. He never lost in any debate, and for the most part always got good grades. He was well known in his class, and very close to the top of the grading scale. He was not the class valedectorian, but if asked anyone of his class mates expects him to take over the world in a few years.

The first year out of highschool Aaron opened his own business. His pizza parlor called "Pizza Side" became very popular among the highschool students and nearby community college goers. After his first year of business, Aaron decided to allow his managers to have more hours so he could further his education. When Aaron was 21, in his third semester at college, his pizza parlor was robbed. Now days, his fear causes him to keep a rugar six near his personal (usually at work). He also upgraded his business with a computer that he could take home.

The business had been doing well and Aaron was about to graduate with a BS in Business at the age of 22, when he was personally robbed (of just 22 dollars no less). His fear of being robbed escallated so he now keeps a glock 20 in his car.

For his graduation from business school Aaron decided to treat himself. He bought a Jaguar. The insurance payments are a bit much, but he loves his new sweet car. 

Apparently some camp wanted him to come and teach a course  entitled "young entrepenuers". He didn't care for the small amount of money they offered, he was more interested in finding worthy hardworkers to hire for his business.


----------



## perivas (Nov 27, 2002)

*John Whitfield*

If you have room for one more...

Here's my high school camp counselor.  Please note that I don't have Modero D20 and created this character based on what I could surmise from other posts.  Have a look and tell me of any errors with him.  Thanks!

_Name:_ John Whitfield
_Race:_ Human
_Class:_ Strong Hero 1
_Gender:_ Male
_Height:_ 295 lbs
_Weight:_ 6’2”
_Eyes:_ Brown
_Hair:_ Brown

_Description:_ John has a rather hefty build, which seems to hide his physical strength and limited grace.  He keeps himself neatly dressed in clean T-shirts and jeans and his trusty leather coat and baseball caps.  His short-cropped brown hair, clean-shaven face and easy smile lends him a babyface.

_Background:_ John grew up as the older son to a middle income family in a medium-sized town in non-descript middle America.  He’s lived in the straight and narrow and basically an un-extraordinary life.  He’s currently a high school junior and the star hitter on his high school baseball team, playing 1st base on defense due to his lack of great mobility.  He struggles with his weight, although his great physical strength allows him to carry it rather easily.   His great interests outside of baseball is the study of biology, which he intends to pursue in college, and roleplaying games and related research (along the lines of the occult).

He’s pretty much an ordinary guy, who’s working at the camp for the summer for some extra cash.

_John Whitfield:_ human strong hero 1; occupation: student (knowledge(arcane lore), knowledge (earth and life sciences), research); wealth: +0 (in debt for his Jeep); reputation: +0; action points 5; CR 1; medium humanoid; HD 1d8+3; hp 11; Init +5; Spd 30’; AC 13 (flat-footed 12); Atk +6 melee (1d6+7, crit x2, baseball bat); SQ Melee damage +1; Affiliations: school baseball team, friends, family; SV Fort +4; Ref +1; Will +0; str 18, dex 13, con 16, int 15, wis 11, cha 14

_Feats:_ improved initiative, weapon focus (baseball bat)

_Skills:_ climb +6 (2 ranks), computer use +4 (1 rank), drive +2 (1 rank), knowledge (arcane lore) +3 (1 rank); knowledge (current events) +3 (1 rank), knowledge (earth and life sciences) +4 (2 ranks), knowledge (pop culture) +3 (1 rank), perform (storytelling) +3 (1 rank), research +4 (2 ranks), swim +5 (1 ranks), treat injury +1 (1 rank)

_Languages:_ English, Latin

_Equipment:_ backpack; baseball bats (Louisville slugger & aluminum bat); baseball caps (a collection for every occasion); cell phone; digital camera; duct tape; face paint; first aid kit; flashlights (1 regular & 1 miner’s headlights); Jeep Wrangler (1995 year model), which is a little beat-up, but otherwise in good condition; laptop computer; leather coat; magazines (6 months of Scientific American & National Geographic), on which he’s trying to catch up; pocket knife; pocket watch; repair tool kit; textbooks (college freshman level – Biology and Chemistry), which he’s been reading to give him a headstart later; whistle


----------



## Uriel (Nov 27, 2002)

Sorry Angelsboi, I've been getting my place ready for a visit from the parents/grandmother and brother all day. I have my character done, although i need to fill in a bit of background.
Fast Hero , btw
I'll post her a bit later today (I promise).
We need more people to die though, I don't like the odds 
Are there restrictinson firearms? Seems a disturbed Goth/Black Metal girl just might have a pistol hidden away (Death is Kool...). Not that it will help against supernatural killers...


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 27, 2002)

thats 3.  I need 3 to 4 more


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 27, 2002)

Jamie Lee Hooker
Human, Female, Blond, Green eyes Age 18
5'5" 105lbs 34C-24-34
Charismatic Hero, Athlete: Cheerleader

Jamie Lee Hooker is a Championship level Cheerleader and all round popular girl. She knows it and uses it inorder to get her own way. She is indulged by her parents, worshipped by her friends and salivated over by all (well most of) the boys (and no doubt some of the girls too). She does however have a rival in the form of Theresa Pembroke-Mattheson.  She was voted most likely to finish college with an MRS. probably from Havard or <insert other prestigious academic institution here>
She has all the concerns ans worries of any popular girl her age - ie whether her hair will get all messy if she has to run too fast, whether her bum is getting fat and whether she should try and releive poverty in Afghanistan or buy that cute little skirt she saw at the Mall the other day.

However as there is no ‘Cheerleader’ tradition in NZ  (and I am hardly a blond-haired teenage girl) so Jamie Lee is based entirely on portrayals of Cheerleaders as seen on Television and Movies such as ‘Bring It On’ and is thus likely to be a strange mix of stereotype and anachronism. But then again she may simply end up as a prop to demonstrate the vicious serialkilling style which Angelsboi can offer us - which is fine by me, although she wont go without a fight! (hence the choice of feats etc)



HP 7 (d6+1), Mas 12 Def 12 Init +2 Spd 30
Bab +1 M +3 Ranged +3 U +4 1d6
Fort +2 Refx +3 Will +2
Rep +2 Wealth +1  AP 
Str15 Con 12	Dex  14 Int 11 Wis 14  Chr 16

Feats/Talents Simple Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Blind-Fight, Coordinate talent +1

Class Skills: 28
Bluff 7/4+3, Diplomacy 5/2+3 Disguise 7/4+3 Intimidate 5/2+3 
Perform (Cheer) 7/4+3 and Tumble 6/4+2, Swim 6/4+2, Jump 6/4+2

No ranks Craft (visual art, writing) +0, Gather Information+3 Knowledge (popular culture) +0 Handle Animal +3 Profession +2 Read/Write Language (none), Speak Language (none).


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 28, 2002)

Thats 4.  If i dont have anymore by monday, i will use these four =)


----------



## Jurgen (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm trying to post my hero, I hope to succeed by monday...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 1, 2002)

This looks really, really good. I'll throw in a character if I can, but I don't have the book at this stage so if I can't get one in now i'll try for the sequel.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm interested but I don't have the books yet, I intend to get them within the next couple of months so I'll use the SRD to make a character if you don't mind.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 2, 2002)

Timothy Rawlins, Male Human Smart Hero 1, Age 18 
Action Points: 5 
Hit Points: 1d6+2  (8 HP)  
Occupation:Student  (Knowledge (Arcane Lore,Physical Sciences), Computer Use) (Computer Science Major)


Str 12
Dex 11 
Con  14
Int 16
Wis 15
Cha  12 

Fort: +2 Ref +0 Will +3
BAB: +0 Melee +1 Ranged +0

Skill Points (48)

Computer Use                          4 + 1 +  1 + +2 + 3 = 11
Knowledge (Arcane Lore)         4 + 1 + 2 +3 = 10
Knowledge (Physical Sciences) 4 + 1 + +2 + 3 =10  
Knowledge (Technology) 4  + 3 = 5
Knowledge (History) 2 +3 =  5
Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) 2 + 3 =  5
Craft (Chemical)     4 + 3 =  7
Craft (Electronic)    4 + 3 = 7 
Craft (Writing) 4 + 3 = 7
Research 4 + 3    = 7 
Disable Device 4 + 3   = 7
Repair             4 + 3 + 2  = 9
Profession (Driveway Attendant) 2  + 2 = 4  
Sense Motive 2 + 2  (Cross Class) = 4 

Talent: Savant (Computer Use) 

Feats: Simple Weapon Proficiency, Educated (Knowledge (Physical Sciences, Arcane Lore) , Gear Head

Reputation: +1
Wealth: 2d4 (7) + 1 (Profession) = 8 
Allegiances: Group (Friends), Ethical Philosophy (Chaos), 

I'll try and get equipment and History up ASAP.


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 2, 2002)

If anyone wants a character, I'ld be happy to draw up your stats for you.

Just post a character concept (ie a football player, or a computer nerd, ect) and what you rolled for your character stats, and I can help you with anything else you need. 

I'm just trying to help anyone whos interested in playing.


----------



## Angelsboi (Dec 2, 2002)

you have till the end of the day.  I get off of work at 9:00 EST and i will not be accepting submissions after that time.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 2, 2002)

WELL, If I got till the end of today then maybe I can take trimeulose up on his offer.

I'm thinking of playing a character who's a wealthy(how does that work?), mysterious guy.  He's the kind of person who nobody knows that much about, but he has a dark, strange allure.  
 I've been looking at the other characters to get a bit of an idea what the game creation's like, so if there's a "lucky" hero, I'll take that, otherwise if you could do me up a Charismatic character named Jemal Marshals, that'd be awesome. 
I'ld like the "windfall" feat, if that's what I think it is (mo' money), also any feats that fit with a dark, 'vampiric' personality. (mwahaha, and no I don't mean "VAMPIRE" as in undead.. It's a cultural choice)
 The stats I rolled are :
Str: 14 Dex: 17 Con: 12 Int: 16 Wis: 13 Cha: 18 

If there's any other input you need from me, just post it here, I'll be checking back every once in a while.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2002)

OOC:ACK!!! My stupid computer tried suicide this weekend, so I guess I'm too late (this after the no posting/'cannot find ENWORLD I got right before that...
Oh well, guess I'm late.Here she was, though...

Meagan Freedland
Level 1 Fast Hero
Female, 18 years old, black hair (green streaks),
Eyes Brown (but wears silly purple contacts)
rings in lips,nose and eyebrow (most likely in other places seldom seen by Man).
Wears black almost exclusively (except for the red plaid skirts. Big stompy black boots
36-D-26-38 (Don't you dare call me FAT)
5'6", 135 pounds

STR 12 +1
DEX 18 +4
CON 10 +0
INT 14 +2
WIS 13 +1
CHA 14 +2
HP:8
BaB:+0
Fort +0
Reflex +5
Will +1
Move:30
Initiative :+8
Action Points:5
Wealth: 9
Reputation: +0


Occupation: Creative:  Spot, Perform Know-Classical Music Wealth +2

Feats: Improved Initiative,Alertness
Simple Weapons Prof. Defense Tree-Evasion

Perform-Violin 3/+5	Balance 2/+6	Drive 1/+5	Read/Write
Spot 4/+7	Know-Pop Culture 1/+3	
Sleight of Hand 1/+5	Tumble 2/+6
Know-Classical Music 1/+3	Escape Artist 2/+6	Move Silently 2/+6	Hide (cross) 2/+4
Listen (cross) 2/+5	Search (cross) 1/+5		


Attacks
Hibben Thrower Dagger	+1/+5 thrown	1D4	19-20/X2 20' -1 in Melee.	
K-Bar +2 Melee 1D4  19-20'  10'
Unarmed +1 1D3+1 Subdual 20/X2
Steel-Toed Boot: 1D3 standard damage

Mannerisms: Sarcastic,pessimistic, given to criticize 'normal' people. Quotes Niche. Likes to stick Knives into things.

Possessions: Masterworked Violin and Bow,
4 MW Knives: Hiben Throwers (1 in her right boot, 1 hidden on garters under skirt, 1 kept in an inside jacket Pocket and 1 under her pillow in the Cabin. 1 MW Knife:K-Bar Model 1213 Fighting Knife, Portable CD Player with about 100 Cds (many 'burned' compilations: Classical, Goth and Black Metal. Dozen or so books: Niche, Lovecraft, Clive Barker,Tolstoy,Classic Poetry. Music Magazines, Zippo, carton of clove cigarettes. several hits of LSD, mushrooms and a few bottles of cheap Vodka and/or Rum.
Hair dying products and lots'o Make-up (Of the caked on, 'spooky girl' variety. Sheet Music and notebooks. Cell Phone,credit cards,

About 50 dollars in small bills.

Meagan was the typical pampered teenage Music Prodigy, she bagan playing Violin at age 4, excelled in School and was eager to please her parents. All this changed when Meagan discovered the 'darker Side' of music. Suddenly, the cute little Violinist began sporting all black dress, tons of make-up and she developed an affinity with sharp objects. Meagan still loves her Violin, and she plays daily, although the Classical Works are now sharing her attention with Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir and other Symphonic Black Metal music. Meagan hopes to start a band when she returns from camp, with her as the virtuoso star, alongside several make-up (corpspaint, she calls it) wearing guys she has convinced back home to leave their other projects and be in her project 'Bansidhe'.
Meagan likes kids, as they are untainted by Cynicism as of yet. Of course, she wants them to read Niche instead of watching Pokemon...


----------



## Angelsboi (Dec 3, 2002)

both Jemal and the plaid skirt girl makes it.  Teirmalouse (or however you say it), please post the stats.  As soon as you do we will be starting


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 4, 2002)

Hmm, appears I missed out this time but count me in for the sequel.


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 4, 2002)

working on the character as we speak should have it up soon.

Wealthy character huh, that should be easy, but wealth calls attention. That might make it a bit hard.

Since you want a large wealth I'll not blow all your wealth bonus on one item like I did (my BMW). Do you have any ideas of feats you might want to take, you get two. If you want something other than Windfall +3 to wealth +1 to profession checks, let me know.


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 4, 2002)

Jemal Marshals IV (male human) Age 19

Action Points: 5 
Hit Points: 1d6+2 (8 HP) 
Occupation: dilettante (knowledge pop culture) +1 to reputation +6 to wealth

Str 14
Dex 17 
Con 12
Int 16
Wis 13
Cha 18

Fort: +2 Ref +4 Will +1
BAB: +0; Melee +2 (1d3+2 nonleathal punch) or (1d4 switch blade (knife)) or (1d6 machete (hunting knife));  Ranged +3 (1d4 electrical +special taser)
AC: 13, 14 vs melee, 10 flatfooted

Skills (total/ranks): Bluff (9/4), Diplomacy (9/4), Disguise (8/4), Gather Information (8/4), Intimidate (8/4), Knowledge(Behavioral Sciences) (7/4), Knowledge(business) (5/2), Knowledge(current events) (6/2), Perform (Act, sing, dance, stand-up) (8/4), Profession (actor) (5/4), Spot (3/2)

Talent: Fast Talk (add level to bluff, diplomacy, and gamble)

Feats: There is a combat martial arts- like improved unarmed strike but it also allows you to do 1d4 leathal damage instead of 1d3 non leathal damage

but you need a Bab of +1 so you arent eligible for it 
So if you want I guess its defensive martial arts

Reputation: +1
Wealth: 2d4 (7) + 1 (Profession) +6 (dilettante) +3 windfall -3 (2003 jeep) = +14

Posessions (that he has with him and cost nothing to his wealth): 2 weeks clothes (trendy/luxurious), theatre stage clothes, Drivers License, snacks for a week, collection of magazines, gameboy advanced, 1 book on acting techniques, multipurpose tool, Digital Camera, Cell Phone, Backpack + Sleeping bag, tent, penlight, floodlight, 1 roll of gaffers tape, 1 pair of reflective designer sunglasses, Discman, with many CD's (Including but not limited to; No doubt, Limp Bizkit, Eminem, Disturbed, Swollen Members, and Mozart), 1 Switchblade knife (Kept in inner pocket), 1 Hunting knife (in backpack), Leather Duster (Kinda like a trenchcoat), Charger + extra battery for cell phone, taser (1d4 electrical damage victim makes fort save DC15 or be paralyzed for 1d6 rounds)

Items that cost wealth:

(I'ld imagine that the purchase DC is about 31 or 32 for a 2003 jeep so that means either way it means 1d6+1 taken away from wealth I rolled a 2 so that means 3 is taken away from wealth)

This guy is the fourth generation of the wealthy Hopper family. Unlike the business men before him, Duncan only wants to persue his career as an actor. He does everything in his power to get out from the shadow of his father while remaining true to his acting career. He's all yours.


----------



## perivas (Dec 4, 2002)

As I had stated earlier, I don't have the d20Modern book.   So, Trimeulose (or anyone else for that matter), please help me out to figure out any stats that were not included in my original post (e.g., wealth and reputation).  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2002)

First off, I thank you for coming up with the cool character, but unless there was a reason for the 'duncan hopper IV' name, I'ld prefer to be "Jemal Marshals IV".  Oh, and you didn't put his age down, he's 19.

Feat: Is there a difference between "martial arts" and "Defensive martial arts"?  What does each do, and I'll pick one.  Jemal/Duncan's been in a lot of fights.

Skills: I'm thinking instead of Craft(writing), I should have spot. (Jemal is very sharp-eyed)

Possesions:
2003 Jeep
Discman, with many CD's (Including but not limited to; No doubt, Limp Bizkit, Eminem, Disturbed, Swollen Members, and Mozart)
1 Switchblade knife (Kept in inner pocket)
1 Hunting knife (in backpack)
Leather Duster (Kinda like a trenchcoat)
Charger + extra battery for cell phone.
Tazer (If I can get one.. hehe)

Alleigances: Ethics(chaos)

More History/info: Always wears black or red if possible, likes to act in gothic films and horrors.  He's here to get a 'woodsy feel' before he goes off to play a psychotic killer in a camp-slasher pic (OOC: guess he's gonna get a lotta insight as to how his victims will be feeling *L*)

BTW, what are action points for?

I can't think of anything else right now.  If I do I'll edit.


----------



## Lestasia (Dec 4, 2002)

*Too late?*

*Hi There!

I just registered and came here from http://www.pbem.com/new/newHorror.html and was wondering if it was too late to join up?  I don't have the books to make a PC with but I think I have a good idea for a character.  If it is too late I will understand.

Thanks!

  Lestasia[/font]*


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: John Whitfield*



			
				perivas said:
			
		

> *If you have room for one more...
> 
> Here's my high school camp counselor.  Please note that I don't have Modero D20 and created this character based on what I could surmise from other posts.  Have a look and tell me of any errors with him.  Thanks!
> 
> ...




I'm guessing you want as your starting occupation STUDENT. FOr starters you have 2 to many skill points.

I'ld lose the skill First Aid (its referred to as treat injury in the book). It would make you even on the skills.

Since I'm assuming you've taken student as your starting occupation, I gave you the skills Perform, Research, and Earth life sciences. These are always class skills for you.

Nothing should cost you anything except your jeep. A 1995 is gonna run about 12 grand if you purchase it in really good condition add in insurance increases and other costs your looking at around a purchase DC of 26 to 28, you might want to talk to Angelsboi about it.


Your wealth is currently a +1 (+1 student) that means that even if you took 20 you cant afford it. Sorry.

Wealth +1 (student)
Reputation is +0
That seems to be everything


----------



## Lestasia (Dec 5, 2002)

*Mercy DeWitt*

*I made her without books, I just pieced her together from the other PCs posted on the board.  If I meesed her up or left something out just direct me to it and I will fix it pronto.  If you don;t have room for any more than just let me know when the sequal begins.  Thanks!



Mercy DeWitt
Human, Female, Blond Hair, Blue Eyes,  Age 17
5'3" 100lbs 36DD-24-36
Student

Mercy is your typical "good-time girl" who is free with her love and the lust of all the guys young and old alike.  Her hair flows down past her hips and her eyes are large and sparkling blue.  She has a luscious figure ripe for fun and pleasure.  She came to Summer Camp as a consoler to get away from her parents and meet some cute guys. 



HP 7 (d6+1), Mas 12 Def 12 Init +2 Spd 30
Bab +1 M +3 Ranged +3 U +4 1d6
Fort +2 Refx +3 Will +2
Rep +2 Wealth +1 AP 
Str15 Con 12 Dex 14 Int 11 Wis 14 Chr 16

Feats/Talents Simple Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Blind-Fight, Coordinate talent +1

Class Skills: 28
Bluff 7/4+3, Diplomacy 5/2+3 Disguise 7/4+3 Intimidate 5/2+3 
Perform (Dace) 7/4+3 and Tumble 6/4+2, Swim 6/4+2, Jump 6/4+2

No ranks Craft (visual art, writing) +0, Gather Information+3 Knowledge (popular culture) +0 Handle Animal +3 Profession +2 Read/Write Language (none), Speak Language*


----------



## perivas (Dec 5, 2002)

I was thinking that all camp counselors should know a little bit of first aid or the like.  Therefore, I would like to keep it.  Which of the skills listed would be cross-class skills, besides treat injury or first aid?  I think I would rather just bump downward some of my skills to keep it.

As for being unable to have the Jeep...hmm...doesn't seem unrealistic to me.  Oh well, maybe we can just say that I still owe $10,000 on it or something!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2002)

Perivas - As soon as trimeulose (Or someone else - anyone with the book?) gets back to me on my last set of revisions, and whether it'll work, we could work something out.  Perhaps you are one of Jemal's friends, and he bought you (Or helped you buy) a jeep, and you now owe him a (BIG) favor?  etc, etc.

Depends on how much wealth a 1995 jeep would run me, though.  I've only got 11 left right now, after buying my lambourghini diablo


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 5, 2002)

I edited your character a while ago jemal, sorry I didnt mention it earlier. I think everything is in order.

Btw with your weath Jemal, you could buy a Lambourgini Diablo You would cut into your wealth buy 2d6 +1 but you could do it


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2002)

OOC : I've made a few changes to my character and am reposting him here, so that he's by "my" hand.  Thank you for all the help, Trim.  (BTW, I decided to go with the diablo afterall.  MWAHAHA)

Well, I'm ready if we're going to start soon.  If we're not, anyone know where I can find a listing of some more stuff I could buy, or could someone post some ideas? (Oops, there goes the greed...)


Jemal Marshals IV (male human) Age 19

Action Points: 5 
Hit Points: 1d6+2 (8 HP) 
Occupation: dilettante (knowledge pop culture) +1 to reputation +6 to wealth

Str 14
Dex 17 
Con 12
Int 16
Wis 13
Cha 18

Fort: +2 Ref +4 Will +1
BAB: +0; 
Melee +2 (1d6+2, Brass Knuckles)
or (1d4+2, switch blade (knife)) 
or (1d6+2, Metal Baton)
Ranged +3 (1d4 electrical +special, taser) 
AC: 14, 15 vs melee, 11 flatfooted 
(+3 dex, +1 Feat, +1 Leather Duster)

Skills (total/ranks): 
Bluff (9/4), Diplomacy (9/4), Disguise (8/4), Drive (5/2), Gather Information (8/4), Intimidate (8/4), Knowledge(Behavioral Sciences) (5/2), Knowledge(business) (5/2), Knowledge(current events) (6/2), Perform (Act, sing, dance, stand-up) (8/4), Profession (actor) (5/4), Spot (3/2)

Talent: Fast Talk (add level to bluff, diplomacy, and gamble)

Feats: Windfall, Defensie Martial Arts

Reputation: +1
Wealth: 2d4 (7) + 1 (Profession) +6 (dilettante) +3 (windfall) -6 (Lambourghini Diablo) = 11

Posessions (that he has with him and cost nothing to his wealth): 
2 weeks clothes (trendy), Drivers License, snacks for a week, collection of magazines, gameboy advanced, book on acting techniques, multipurpose tool, Digital Camera, Cell Phone, Backpack + Sleeping bag, tent, penlight, floodlight, 1 roll of gaffers tape, 1 pair of reflective designer sunglasses, Discman, with many CD's (Including but not limited to; No doubt, Limp Bizkit, Eminem, Disturbed, Swollen Members, and Mozart), 1 Switchblade knife (Kept in inner pocket), 1 Hunting knife (in backpack), Leather Duster (cross between Trenchcoat and Leather Jacket), Charger + extra battery for cell phone, Taser (1d4 electrical damage, victim makes fort save DC15 or be paralyzed for 1d6 rounds)

Items that cost wealth:

Lambourghini Diablo (2d6+1 wealth = 6 Wealth)

This guy is the fourth generation of the wealthy Marshal family. Unlike the business men before him, Duncan only wants to persue his career as an actor. He does everything in his power to get out from the shadow of his father while remaining true to his acting career.

He's come to the camp to get a feel for the camp atmosphere before his next slasher film.


----------



## Lestasia (Dec 5, 2002)

Hello?  Why am I being so blatantly ignored here?  If you didn't want me to play why didn't someone just say so?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 5, 2002)

Don't worry Lestasia, I'd assume you were in the boat for the sequel, like me. 

I've decided my character will be a 30 yr old, french, private investigator. I'll change it if it can't be fitted in. 

He has had extensive surgery to deal with a rare illness he was born with, this has left him a little worse for ware but he does his best to stay fit, eg. camping, outdoor activities, hiking and the like. He likes big game hunting with his .440 Cor-Bon Desert Eagle (.50 AE shells necked down to take .44 bullets, used for hunting), fitted with a 10' barrel and scope for range (I wouldn't know how to price that). His personal side arm is a Beretta 96 Brigadier Inox (no different from 92F really except uses .40 Smith & Wesson rounds, basically a 92F with a different name and ammo). He has had some interaction with cultists and the like through odd missing person jobs and the like which is why he has knowledge(arcane lore).


----------



## Angelsboi (Dec 5, 2002)

Lestia - 1st off, you need the d20 Modern book.  Your email states you dont have it.  You do need it.  

Second of all, i work 8 to 11 hour work days therefore i get to post once.  Having a full time job as senior sales in retail at a mall at christmas WITH a live in boyfriend ... not a lot of major time.  

Third, you will be in the sequel.

Now, for all those with characters, do you all want to play on this board or some place else?  We will be starting on Monday ...


----------



## Lestasia (Dec 5, 2002)

Okay fine but you did let another guy into your game and he didn't have the book so why does my not having the book keep me out of the game?  I didn't mean to make you so mad I was just hurt because you found the time to respond to at least two-three other posts that came after mine did.  So surely you can understand why it looked like I was being ignored.  

Now, am I going to have to have toe book to evewn be in the sequal?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 5, 2002)

Lestasia, if you don't have the book this is a good substitute.

http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=msrd

Everything should be explained fairly well there. Anything you don't understand, just ask.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 5, 2002)

Angelsboi said:
			
		

> *Now, for all those with characters, do you all want to play on this board or some place else?  We will be starting on Monday ... *




Here is fine with me

Somewhere else we will have to see


----------



## Lestasia (Dec 5, 2002)

*Thanxs!*

*Thanks festy-dog I really appreciate it.  Again I am sorry if I offended or angered anyone unneccesarily.  I just misunderstood and will apologize for my posts.  

Peace!*


----------



## garyh (Dec 5, 2002)

I prefer to keep the game here, just so it's easier for me to check with my other games.  But, I've been fine so far keeping up with _Fading Lights_ over on goand, so either is cool.

Lestasia, welcome to the boards!!  Study up on the SRD Festy linked to, and hopefully you can get in on the next PbP game to start here!!


----------



## Lestasia (Dec 5, 2002)

Thank you Thank you Gray.  I am in a few PbP on GoAnd too.  Which ones are you in?


----------



## garyh (Dec 5, 2002)

No prob.  The only one I'm in over there is "Fading Lights."  There's a link in my sig to it.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2002)

1st, I don't really care where we play, but it would be more convinient on this board, cuz that's where all the other game's are for me.

2nd to Lestasia, I know you've apologized for seeming rude, but I don't think you were.  I was let into the game though I don't have the book.  I think you deserve an explanation for this so I'll give it as I see it.

1. I got here before you 
2. trimeulose offered to help me, and he DOES have the book
3. It's on my 'To get asap' list, so I should have it within the first few week or so of the game.
4. Until then, I've got that d20 link bookmarked. 
(Which reminds me... I just went shopping, I'll be editing the character from my last post to show the new items.)

Hope that helps, and sorry you couldn't get in.  Just take your time and make a really kickass character for the sequel.  
I have a feeling most of us'll be dead.

GL, HF.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 5, 2002)

Angelsboi said:
			
		

> *Now, for all those with characters, do you all want to play on this board or some place else?  We will be starting on Monday ... *




Not in the game, so feel free to ignore me )), but you might want to consider the tone of the game before making a choice about where to play.

In general, the In Character board follows the EN World rules of "don't offend Eric's/Morrus' grandma".  If you're going to do much on the sex/drugs/rock & roll/violence/BoVD fronts, you might want to check with one of the mods first, and maybe add an [Adult] tag to the thread header.

Anyway, darn shame I missed the cut-off for characters, this sounds like a lot of fun.  Maybe I can make the sequel?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2002)

IC as Meagan:'Sex, drugs and ...er, Rock-n-Roll is SO DEAD...Wait, Dead is too cool, it's so 'not cool'. Sex, drugs and Black Metal!' (Gives Satan's Horns signs, then plays a flurry of stacatto notes on her Violin.
'Gawd...waiting for this bus to Camp Blood is lame...And I bet all of the guys are either Dorks or Jock idiots, and just my luck all of the Hot ones will be Gay.'
Meagan stabs the table where she waits with her all-black camp-gear with her Hiben Thrower before hurling it into a nearby shed wall.
A nearby trucker, stopped for a soda at the rest stop leans over and laughs, 'Well, Hel-lo Elvira, hehe, Shoot, you can come on over and hang out with me if ya want, I ain't no Dork and I aint THAT way, I'm all Man.'
The tub of middle aged lard waits a full minute before he realizes that her stare is one of Incredulousness, and not awe at his Virility. The he gets up and waddles off muttering 'Prolly a damned Lezbean anywho...'
Meagan puts on her sunglasses, sips her Dr. Pepper and yells, 'Gawd, where is that BUS!!!'

I'm all for staying here. We don't need to be graphically crude with the Sex/Drugs/Gore thing, it can be made to be campy (No pun intended, Ok, I DID smile), since it is fashioned after the rediculous Slasher Genre. (I'm a Horror afficionado, but Slasher films are not my thing for the most part. I'm a snooty Zombie Movie/Demon from the Pit/Alien Menace sort of guy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 6, 2002)

Mmmmmm, Resident Evil movie 

Pity it didn't seem to relate to the actual story line in any way at all...............


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2002)

Way OOC:Yeah, Resident Evil...Mmmmm...I live with a Milla Jojovich lookalike,  (My ex gf, oddly enough) We were going to do RE as Halowe'en, since I have been a Zombie for the last 4 years (and will continue to be, although being a Mantis Shrimp has  a certain lure).I wanted to get Emily (that's her name) to be the resident Zombie Slayin' Badass Babe and a bunch of my friends to be Zombies with me...Alas, nobody wanted to endure the requisite discomfort of the Zombie make-up.
I had Voodoo style 'stitched together lips' and all (recently cut, dried blood and all, and maggots (rice grains) glued/coming out of my prosthetic wounds 

IC: I made my Knives Master Worked, you can find Hibben throwers on completeknives.com for under 20 bucks each, and they deserve the +1 at a minimum.
I gave Throwing Knives 20' Rng, but -1 in Melee,  which is the stats in some D20 book somewhere. Let me know if this is a big deal. (Like I'll hurt Jas...er, like I'll get much use out of them, what with all those camp chores and boys/girls to seduce.
The U.S.M.C. can attest to the K-Bar (which is only about 60 bucks)

OOC:Looking for knives got me to buy a few from that site :O Like I need more throwing knives...

IC:'Gawd, that bus is Lagging!'Meagan opens her worn copy of Books of Blood Volume II and enters Mr. Barker's World yet again...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

OOC: I know the game doesn't "START" till monday, but I'm gonna post alittle something like Uriel did, just as a "bump" so we don't loose this thread by Monday.

IC: 
A hot-red, almost brand-new Lambourghini Diablo screeches to a halt in front of the bus-stop to Camp Blood.  Looking out the passenger door at the girl sitting reading a book, Jemal turns off the Megadeth CD and smiles.
"Well, guess It's not gonna be such a bad trip after all.  Tell me you're waiting for the camp bus and you'll be makin my day."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 9, 2002)

LOL count me in for the sequel =)


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 10, 2002)

Time to go fishin!

See if my jag cant pull in some fresh bait.


----------



## perivas (Dec 10, 2002)

OOC:  I fixed up my character a bit, after reading the materials.  It seems that I could afford the car, if I end up in debt (i.e., at wealth +0).

...Meanwhile, John is just beginning to unpack his duffel bag of stuff and organizing his room.  When finished, he grabs his neon-colored practice baseballs outside to go take a few swings to christen the place properly.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

I don't mean to sound impatient or anything, but does anybody know what happened to angelsboi?
It's wednesday night and we were supposed to start Monday.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 11, 2002)

AB's working an 80 hour week this week.  He should be back with you soon, but not before the weekend.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

80 hourse?  OUCH.
Thanx for the update, if he's that busy I am, of course, more than willing to wait.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 12, 2002)

OoC:I used to work a job that averaged 16 hrs a day...doing Hospital Inventory, so I know how he feels.
Now I just work as Floor Manager at a Night Club, so it's only 4 nights a week (at 10-15 hrs each, though). That's why I post at such odd hours.
IC:Meagan figured the bus must have just got backed up somewhere, she goes into the rets stop's cheesy little Store and returns with an ice cream cone.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

OOC: Meagan missed the dark-red Lambourghini Diablo that just roared up?  Damn, that's a good book!  While we're all waiting for Angelsboi, why don't we all do some prologue meeting or something?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 12, 2002)

Meagan pauses in mid-lick of her ice cream cone to *finally* notice the boy in the red 'Ghini...
'What are you staring at, Richie Rich? That car is Ssoooo not impressing me, and Megadeth is So 90s...have any Emperor?'


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 13, 2002)

A BMW pulls up out of the dust of the Diablo, a well detail man in a business suit gets out of the car and heads into the building. he pulls a map out of his briefcase, and discusses directions with the man behind the counter. He comes back out opens his glove box and stares at the gun inside.

Some times he has almost signed up for law enforcement classes just so he could catch the punks who ripped him off. 

He places the map in the glove box, and pumps some gas. When hes through he throws an indistinguisable glance at Meagan and goes inside to pay.

On his way out he carries a bag of Cheddar and Sour creame potato chips and a two liter of wild cherry pepsi. He sits down next to Meagan and starts talking as if she were his best friend since high school and he was just continuing a conversation they didnt have time to finish.

"Now what I can't understand is how an electrified banjo sounds like an electrified guitar. That last mix done by Old mountain Techno was way too off the wall, and could have done without the fiddle."

He looks at Meagan as if she should know where this argument came from, and like she should have an argument waiting. He seems to carry his voice like he knows exactly what she's going to say.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 13, 2002)

'A Piezo Pickup and a guitar synth to be precise...Well, a midi 'guitar' unit, you can hook the thing up to a banjo if you want.Not a big banjo fan myself...'
Meagan finishes her ice cream and wipes her fingers clean with a wetnap, then continues playing her violin, starting with Pagannini's 3rd Caprice and moving into his 4th.


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 14, 2002)

"Pagannini lacks the intelligence of mozart. Mozart was a genius, and his music inspires others to become genius. At the very least, its complexity is organized. Pagannini couldnt compete with mozart, at least not on that level. (grins heavily)"

under his breath Aaron begins singing to the tune of Barber of Seville:

"How do, welcome to my shop.
Lemme cut your mop,
Lemme shave your crop,

Daiinnn tiiiiii leeeeeee
Daaaaaain tiiiiii leeeeeee......"

"Names Aaron. I guess I'll c ya round... should I call you pagannini?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 14, 2002)

OoC:Is far too exhausted from a gruelling 13 hour shift to engage in an Apples-to-Oranges argument as to the Merits of Herr Mozart and Senor Pagannini.Love them both, myself. More of a Camille Saint-Saens and a Liszt fan as far as piano work goes, though Mozart was an innovater in Composition. Niccolo was a far greater Musician, though.Mozart for Opera yes, Bethoven for Symphony, but Pagannini for Virtuosity.

BTW, I based Meagan on an amalgamation of several girls that frequent the nightclub where I work, and with a healthy dose of a Goth X-GF, nicknamed 'the Violin Girl' for a much different reason (Eric's grandmother would boot me, so I'll not go into that).I told one of the club girls that I was going to get her killed off in a Slasher RPG online and she was NOT amused. 

IC: The slightest snicker was all Meagan rebutted with as she switched flawlessly (Perform 21) into 
the Overture from the Marriage of Figaro (Perform 25).<Now I roll well...Jaso...er, I mean, those darned Kids are going want to play Hide&Seek and I'll roll a 2 on my Hide, shucks...>.Finishing, she layed Dimitri back down in his case, checked her Pocket Watch and once again entered Mr. Barker's World as she picked up her book.

OoCimitri is MY violin's name, btw


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey, everyone!!  I e-mailed Angelsboi, and he said if we all chimed in saying we still wanted to play, he'd start the game!!  Speak up, gang!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2003)

If somebody doesn't want to play then I want in


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *If somebody doesn't want to play then I want in  *




SHOCKING!!


----------



## Jemal (Jan 2, 2003)

booya! Me is still here


----------



## perivas (Jan 2, 2003)

As attractive as this game appeared, but given the current track record, I will graciously bow out in favor of a much more frequenter poster...such as KitanaVorr.  See you guys around.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2003)

Er...now I have to petition the DM to start the game?
Nope, guess I'm out as well.

IC:A van pulls into the rest-stop, blaring Morbid Angel. While it is gassing up, Meagan gathers her things and heads over that way, yelling 'Screw working for the Summer!' She gets in and heads to parts unknown with some band that may be heading somewhere once She joins.

OoC:JEMAL!!! Post in the Silver Door thread, we're waiting on you...I will pester you in all your threads!! Mwuahahaha!


----------

